# most gun friendly state?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

what state in the union has the least amount of gun control and regulation?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Alaska would be my guess.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

As of tonight Florida went from the top 10 to disgraceful.
State court just ruled against right to carry. Gonna get ugly down here. My guess is Bloomberg bought a judge.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Vermont

Pre-dates US Constitution

That the people have a right to bear arms for the defence of themselves and the State -- and as standing armies in time of peace are dangerous to liberty, they ought not to be kept up; and that the military should be kept under strict subordination to and governed by the civil power. Ch. I, art. 16 (enacted 1777, ch. I, art. 15).

No permits required for open OR concealed carry: handguns, rifles, and shotguns


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> As of tonight Florida went from the top 10 to disgraceful.
> State court just ruled against right to carry. Gonna get ugly down here. My guess is Bloomberg bought a judge.


Link? I've heard nothing of this, and the Florida CCW forum is quiet.

Edit: You talking about this?

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/politics/os-openly-carrying-firearms-ban-20150218-story.html

Florida has a right to carry, but they do require concealed. He choose to carry openly, he wasn't going to win.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Most of the Southern States are good. Tennessee just removed laws against carrying a loaded firearm in your vehicle without a CCW. We need constitutional carry so that if you can pass the background you can carry openly or concealed period.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

We're good here in Mississippi. Open or Concealed. As far as I know, any hunting rifles or shotguns have to be carried empty in your vehicle.


----------



## Kur0n (Sep 22, 2014)

Montana is pretty good. You do need a permit to conceal carry within city limits (They are very easy to get) but you can open carry regardless and you can have loaded firearms in your car regardless of holding a permit.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

SC is fairly decent but not as conservative and free as they want us to think. Still no open carry, damn rino's.


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

Washington just went to hell, to the point law enforcement has no clue as to how to enforce the new "lib-handout elite" laws. Talk about a garbage. I think OK, KY would be at the top of the list given that several firearms/ammo makers just transplanted there.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Being from CA the great state of Nevada is a God send...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I will vote for New Mexico. They have had open carry from way back...and if they catch a yup snow mobiling on the wrong land they are prone to put bullet in his head and cover him up with snow till the the spring thaw. The Colonel lives out there. He knows whats what.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Suntzu said:


> Link? I've heard nothing of this, and the Florida CCW forum is quiet.
> 
> Edit: You talking about this?
> 
> ...


From Florida Carry's Facebook has links. Same story, different reaction than the O' Sentinel...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The main spokes person for open carry in Texas turned out to be a total nut job who had a criminal record which would not even allow him to carry concealed let alone open. He bound to have been an Okie or something. That really aint right.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> The main spokes person for open carry in Texas turned out to be a total nut job who had a criminal record which would not even allow him to carry concealed let alone open. He bound to have been an Okie or something. That really aint right.


Yea. That guy is hurting our cause here in Texas. There is always one dumb ass in every group that everyone wishes would just shut the hell up. Mmmm Reminds of someone else..........


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Our laws in Louisiana are very good. Can open carry or C/C with permit. I keep a 357 in my car with no problem.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

My state has open carry laws....a very pro gun state. But I have never understood people's desire for open carry. I carry concealed when not at work. 

if there are folks here that open carry, why do you open carry?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Texas is a conundrum. It's fine to carry in your vehicle. It's fine to open carry rifles or shotguns. But you can't open carry handguns. Concealed carry is fine and it's fairly easy to get a permit.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I agree. Texas needs to make it open carry no permit. To many ways to interpret the law as it stands now.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James L said:


> My state has open carry laws....a very pro gun state. But I have never understood people's desire for open carry. I carry concealed when not at work.
> 
> if there are folks here that open carry, why do you open carry?


First, because it's a Right.

For me, Open Carry is not a "desire" but rather it's often the only option. Jeans with a belt and shirt tucked in, is a normal way for me to dress. Where do I conceal a full sized .45 in the summertime in the south?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> Most of the Southern States are good. Tennessee just removed laws against carrying a loaded firearm in your vehicle without a CCW. We need constitutional carry so that if you can pass the background you can carry openly or concealed period.


That wouldn't be constitutional carry, since you are requiring a background check.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Slippy said:


> First, because it's a Right.
> 
> For me, Open Carry is not a "desire" but rather it's often the only option. Jeans with a belt and shirt tucked in, is a normal way for me to dress. Where do I conceal a full sized .45 in the summertime in the south?


Its my right to put on a speedo, go into my back yard, and do push ups in the snow....but that doesn't mean I want to do it.

Im not questioning the right, so much as why the desire to draw attention to ones self? I have smaller framed hand guns specifically to carry concealed in the summer.

I prefer to blend in...be the "grey man" so to speak. To me that is a tactical advantage.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James L said:


> Its my right to put on a speedo, go into my back yard, and do push ups in the snow....


No pictures please! 

Seriously, the majority of the time I would rather conceal carry and do, using smaller frame handguns (Pocket sized .380's, compact 9mm etc). But if I'm doing some work on my place wearing Jeans and have my .45 on my hip and have to run into town to the hardware store, I usually don't drive back to my house, exchange firearms and then head back out my gate.

I have no desire to draw attention to myself that way. My astonishing good looks (for a middle aged heavy set man) do that on their own...but its a burden I bear.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

James L said:


> My state has open carry laws....a very pro gun state. But I have never understood people's desire for open carry. I carry concealed when not at work.
> 
> if there are folks here that open carry, why do you open carry?


And the press should need permits for their pencils, and no open carry. Ban ASSault pens and Sharpies too. Carpenters can get an exemption after taking an 2-year long training program ran by Nancy Pelousey.

The permits should be hard to get so that only radicals, socialists, communists, marxists, fascists, and whining liberals have access to them (sort of what the media is now).

Conservatives, tea party members, constitutionalists, ex-military, will be listed as personas non gratis.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

I have gotten to the point I carry the .380 concealed when I'm not at work. It is smaller, easier to conceal, and lighter. The Glock is for work...the S&W for the rest of the time.

Like I said, my state has open carry laws but I never cared for them. Not from a legal stand point. I just feel like it is dumb to "tip your hand" so to speak.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'd have to agree with Vermont, as far as gun rights go.
They have it completely right.
If only I could stand the people... 



James L said:


> My state has open carry laws....a very pro gun state. But I have never understood people's desire for open carry. I carry concealed when not at work.
> 
> if there are folks here that open carry, why do you open carry?


It isn't a desire.
It simply shouldn't be a restriction.
That's all.
The people should be able to carry as they see fit. To each their own.

Personally, I don't like the feel of sweaty steel rubbing a raw spot on my soft squishy hide in 100+ degrees in the dead middle of a Texas July. Being able to avoid that and still remain armed is a welcome change.
Also, removing the extra move/time to clear a garment before drawing has its own appeal.

If you truly are concerned about drawing attention, I have to ask what your real concern is.
I was raised to not give a damn what anyone thought about me, as it shouldn't matter. I do what I want to do as long as it doesn't affect anyone else.
If you are worried about being the "first victim", as too many seem to fear, then I would request any statistically significant evidence that would point toward this being a trend.
There are 44 states in the union that allow some form of open carry. There should be ample evidence of open carriers being gunned down first if this is truly something to be concerned about.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I'd have to agree with Vermont, as far as gun rights go.
> They have it completely right.
> If only I could stand the people...
> 
> ...


Ok...sweaty steel against squishy hide might be a good reason. Though my .380 is small enough that I do no have to worry about it....and like you, it gets well over 100 here in the summer.

Again, please understand I am NOT trying to debate it being a right. I am trying to understand the mentality of carrying open versus carrying concealed. I have no numbers about being targeted first, though it would make sense to target first those who would present the biggest threat to you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James L said:


> I have gotten to the point I carry the .380 concealed when I'm not at work. It is smaller, easier to conceal, and lighter. The Glock is for work...the S&W for the rest of the time.
> 
> Like I said, my state has open carry laws but I never cared for them. Not from a legal stand point. I just feel like it is dumb to "tip your hand" so to speak.


James L,

So for debate sake, does your logic suggest that all LEO should be plain-clothed and carry conceal as not to be "dumb and tip their hand"? Of course that's me being a bit facetious, but you get my point. But then again, why is it considered acceptable for employees of the State, City, County or Federal governments...ie LEO) for them to carry open and me, a lowly citizen, not to?

I agree that most of the time CC is the best way to go..but since we're friends, so go ahead and say it..."Slip, in those situations that you describe, you are right!"


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Slippy said:


> James L, I
> 
> So for debate sake, does your logic suggest that all LEO should be plain-clothed and carry conceal as not to be "dumb and tip their hand"? Of course that's me being a bit facetious, but you get my point. But then again, why is it considered acceptable for employees of the State, City, County or Federal governments...ie LEO) for them to carry open and me, a lowly citizen, not to?
> 
> I agree that most of the time CC is the best way to go..but since we're friends, so go ahead and say it..."Slip, in those situations that you describe, you are right!"


I am an LEO. I usually open carry while on duty. But the uniform and badge tend to stick out like a sore thumb anyway. There are times where I carry concealed....based upon my duties that day and whether or not I'm in uniform.

The funny thing is, the open carry laws in my state do NOT apply to law enforcement. While off duty, cops HAVE to carry concealed by law. But if given the choice, every cop I know would carry concealed....for the reasons I stated above.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Flip side of tip your hand coin... Thugs may look for an easier target if they see someone with a gun on their hip. People in general may also be more polite. Just some food for thought.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James L said:


> I am an LEO. I usually open carry while on duty. But the uniform and badge tend to stick out like a sore thumb anyway. There are times where I carry concealed....based upon my duties that day and whether or not I'm in uniform.
> 
> The funny thing is, the open carry laws in my state do NOT apply to law enforcement. While off duty, cops HAVE to carry concealed by law. But if given the choice, every cop I know would carry concealed....for the reasons I stated above.


I suspected that you were LE. My point is that when you are on duty, you carry open. Your hand is tipped, right?

But on a separate note, you just described a good example of over-reaching laws that are not consistent and irrational.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I suspected that you were LE. My point is that when you are on duty, you carry open. Your hand is tipped, right?


You would think so, but not always. In the winter time I'm assigned to our warrants' division. There are times I carry concealed in plain clothes. But part of the idea there is to not try to draw attention to myself.

Also, a police officer in uniform, obviously would be noticed, but Grandpa having a "Hog leg" strapped to his leg would garner a lot more attention.

Maybe be its just me, but I would much prefer to go unnoticed.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

James L said:


> But if given the choice, every cop I know would carry concealed....for the reasons I stated above.


Perhaps I missed them, but what were the "reasons" you gave?
I may not have associated them with civilian carry, and thus skipped them, as they would not pertain to me.
An officer is obviously going to be placed in more dangerous situations, and would wish to remain low profile as long as possible to avoid tipping off Mr. BG.
A citizen doesn't seek out danger, and is far less likely to encounter it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James L said:


> You would think so, but not always. In the winter time I'm assigned to our warrants' division. There are times I carry concealed in plain clothes. But part of the idea there is to not try to draw attention to myself.
> 
> Also, a police officer in uniform, obviously would be noticed, but Grandpa having a "Hog leg" strapped to his leg would garner a lot more attention.
> 
> Maybe be its just me, but I would much prefer to go unnoticed.


We agree, most of the time I too would prefer to go unnoticed. But if Grandpa wants to carry his Smith & Wesson .500SW, I'm OK.

Which brings me back to my first post on this thread...Post #20

A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.

Be safe!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Currently there are 4 Constitutional Carry states, Alaska, Arizona, Wyoming and Vermont. I would start with that list of candidates.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Perhaps I missed them, but what were the "reasons" you gave?
> I may not have associated them with civilian carry, and thus skipped them, as they would not pertain to me.
> An officer is obviously going to be placed in more dangerous situations, and would wish to remain low profile as long as possible to avoid tipping off Mr. BG.
> A citizen doesn't seek out danger, and is far less likely to encounter it.


The primary one I mentioned was to avoid drawing undue attention to yourself.

For example, my department got a call last year about a "man with a gun" at the local mall. Officers respond to find Grandpa packing his hog leg walking by The Gap. He had the his permits, and the matter was resolved within moments. He was very understanding about the whole affair. And while he was clearly exercising his right, it brought him some unwanted attention.

I also mentioned that while I do not have numbers or stats, it would make sense that if I were going to commit some horrible crime, I would target those who would present the biggest threat to me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James L said:


> I also mentioned that while I do not have numbers or stats, it would make sense that if I were going to commit some horrible crime, I would target those who would present the biggest threat to me.


Probable situation;

Two 20 something year old thugs walk into a store with the intent to strong arm the cashier. Thugs are carrying a knife.

There is a 6'4" 250+ lb middle aged man (with movie star good looks I may add) with gray hair who is buying a bottle of water. Two thugs, being 20 something semi bullet proof young men decide that 6'4" stud is their only obstacle to accomplishing their little robbery.

Because man is situationally aware, sees the thugs and is ready for whatever.

Slippy then turns from the drink cooler and .45 acp is firmly set upon his right hip. Thugs eyes get wide, (think Buckwheat) and more than likely thugs exit store in search of easier prey.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Exactly my point. ^^^


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Probable situation;
> 
> Two 20 something year old thugs walk into a store with the intent to strong arm the cashier. Thugs are carrying a knife.
> 
> ...


Same scenario...only this time thugs are packing....and they see the 6'4 250 man with his .45 walk into the store AFTER have started the hold up. Once they see this movie star looking guy with a pistol on his hip, they immediately panic (being young 20s) and start :arrowoor Slippy.

Sometimes the sight of a pistol is enough to prevent the situation from escalating. But sometimes the sight of a gun will escalate it. It unfortunately goes both ways. Michael Brown was unarmed and still stupid enough to attack an armed police officer in uniform.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James L said:


> ...they immediately panic (being young 20s) and start :arrowoor Slippy...


In that case Mrs Slippy finally confirms what I've been saying for years...Damn, Slippy IS worth more dead than alive!

(Slippy bows out and lets others input on this thread. Good debate James L.!)


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Slippy said:


> In that case Mrs Slippy finally confirms what I've been saying for years...Damn, Slippy IS worth more dead than alive!
> 
> (Slippy bows out and lets others input on this thread. Good debate James L.!)


Absolutely...I love a good debate.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I haven't reviewed the firearms legislation of all 50 states, but, I would imagine Wyoming is pretty close to the top of the list. You can legally carry a firearm (open or concealed) without any type of permit, there. The gun laws (or lack thereof) are among the very few good things about that state (well, at least the eastern side of the state, anyway).


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The argument of "unwanted attention" is moot. The attention is only given because we have cultivated a society that fears the firearm.
What used to be unnoticed, or even fully expected, is now considered taboo in many places.
No thank you. I'd rather revert society's view back to "polite and armed" than to continue down the "armed and afraid" path we're on now.
In my fantasy world, open carry leads to this reversion right back to, "Of course he has a gun. So do I. Don't you?"


For matters of discussion, why do police officers open carry at all?


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> The argument of "unwanted attention" is moot. The attention is only given because we have cultivated a society that fears the firearm.
> What used to be unnoticed, or even fully expected, is now considered taboo in many places.
> No thank you. I'd rather revert society's view back to "polite and armed" than to continue down the "armed and afraid" path we're on now.
> In my fantasy world, open carry leads to this reversion right back to, "Of course he has a gun. So do I. Don't you?"


Hard to disagree with this. So many people fear what is essentially a tool.



> For matters of discussion, why do police officers open carry at all?


In this case, officers want to be seen. They want to draw attention. We get paid the big bucks to do that. Off duty, I much prefer to keep a low profile.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

James L said:


> In this case, officers want to be seen. They want to draw attention. We get paid the big bucks to do that. Off duty, I much prefer to keep a low profile.


Pay no attention to the primrose path...

Why would an officer want to be seen and have such attention drawn to them?


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Pay no attention to the primrose path...
> 
> Why would an officer want to be seen and have such attention drawn to them?


Deterent to crime.

We we had multiple calls DAILY to our Wal mart for shop lifting. 3-6 a day or more. So we parked a patrol car from our pool cars up by the front doors. We change the car every few days. Just the car being highly visible was a HUGE deterrent. Shop lifting calls dropped by almost 70%.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

James L said:


> Deterrent to crime.


So you're saying that the open carrying of a firearm is intended to, and is arguably successful at, deterring crime from ever being committed?


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> So you're saying that the open carrying of a firearm is intended to, and is arguably successful at, deterring crime from ever being committed?


The gun by itself.....no not always. Keep in mind that we are also in uniform, with a badge. The badge denotes the authority to detain and arrest people suspected of criminal action. Even when I am in plain clothes....if I have to draw my weapon my badge will be visible.

I think that implicit authority that the badge implies is a successful deterrent.

But sometimes, like in the case of Michael Brown, not even that is enough.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

James L said:


> The gun by itself.....no not always. Keep in mind that we are also in uniform, with a badge. The badge denotes the authority to detain and arrest people suspected of criminal action. Even when I am in plain clothes....if I have to draw my weapon my badge will be visible.
> 
> I think that implicit authority that the badge implies is a successful deterrent.
> 
> But sometimes, like in the case of Michael Brown, not even that is enough.


In the case of Mr. Brown, the gun wasn't even enough...:chargrined:

However, if the argument is made that the badge makes for a successful deterrent, why carry the firearm openly at all?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When you look at the law Wisconsin is pretty good, however you have to look at what really happens. Open carry is by Constitution . But LE and DA's find and invent reasons to arrest and take weapons. They lose after long court battles but keep doing it. CC permit is easy to get and less than a week now. Thank you Governor Walker.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> I haven't reviewed the firearms legislation of all 50 states, but, I would imagine Wyoming is pretty close to the top of the list. You can legally carry a firearm (open or concealed) without any type of permit, there. The gun laws (or lack thereof) are among the very few good things about that state (well, at least the eastern side of the state, anyway).


 Right Charles, you can carry openly or concealed without a permit. I have one however so I can carry in other states that recognize Wyomings CC permit. While hunting, guns can be loaded and uncased. Pretty much anything is allowed. We like our guns out here!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I live in the communist state of California where you have 2 chances of getting a LTC, slim and none!
I cant wait to get out of this state, I am moving to Oregon (I know, not a big constitutional state) but its easy to get a concealed permit and you can carry openly in most of the state.. (there are like 6 or so cities that make it illegal to carry open LOADED firearms (I just dont get that!)

But to the issue that James L brought up about open carry... I am for it 100% Im not saying that I would carry openly all the time, in fact it would be held to a minimum. 
I see it this way, What if I get up in the morning and its a bit chilly out so I strap on my shoulder holstered 1911 and put on my jacket and go out for a fun day outside with the wife in town... Later on it gets a bit warmer and the only choices I have now are sweating my butt off while still wearing my jacket to keep my firearm concealed or taking both off and storing my firearm (and only way to defend myself and wife from bad guys) in my trunk. I should have the RIGHT to take off my jacket and continue in my vigilance to protect my wifes and my life.

I think if everyone could openly carry (or concealed) the liberals would eventually get the idea in their head that they dont have to call the police every time they see grandpa with a gun walking the mall and things would go back to the way they were and should have remained.. not freaking out about a firearm!

Just my .02


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Diver said:


> Currently there are 4 Constitutional Carry states, Alaska, Arizona, Wyoming and Vermont. I would start with that list of candidates.


Kansas has an amendment that is in the works and looks very promising. We already have open carry throughout the state, but an amendment for constitutional carry is looking to be getting close. It may not put Kansas at the top of the list, but we're working on it!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

James L said:


> if there are folks here that open carry, why do you open carry?


I usually open carry because I feel it is better to deter a would-be attacker. Criminals tend to take the easiest path, and would rather face an unarmed person than an armed one.

Yes, there might sometimes be an advantage to having a hidden weapon. So the criminal doesn't know you are armed, and pulls a gun on you... now what? Can you draw and fire from concealment before he guns you down? If so, you're a lot faster than I am. If not, then what's the point of being armed?

Or is the plan to give him what he wants, then shoot him in the back as he runs off?

I would rather avoid the confrontation by not looking like an easy target in the first place.

Luckily, Virginia agrees and open carry is fairly common here.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Washington state is open carry and concealed with a shall issue permit. The problem is that some cities want to try to override the States authority by trying to pass local laws restricting firearms - Seattle tried this to make city parks gun free zones. the state shut them down so the mayor of Seattle decided to convince businesses to put signs up that said guns were not welcome. In washington the signs don't carry the weight of the law so it really doesn't make any difference if they have signs or not. I got out of Seattle for that and other reasons. Here in the SE corner of Washington it is like living in a different country. You can carry open when going anywhere it is legal to carry and concealed carry in a few areas that people are restricted from open carry.

Washington voters just passed an initiative (well King, Pierce, and Snohomish counties did) that requires all transfers to go through a licensed dealer and that the transfer be recorded which basically registers the gun to you. This law is clearly unconstitutional in our state and violates the 1st, 4th 9th amendments of the US constitution. I am therefore nullifying the "law" by ignoring it. Up to now it was considered unconstitutional to require registration of any guns. I will follow that ruling.

The initiative process in Washington does not prohibit an unconstitutional law from being put in place by the people. I am working with a couple of our representative to get that added.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I'd have to agree with Vermont, as far as gun rights go.
> They have it completely right.
> If only I could stand the people...


You need to meet some of the folks who grew up in Vermont and lived there all their lives. They are much different than the "flatlanders" that have emigrated from their foul nests, that they fouled, from other places like "da city" a.k.a. New Dork, ALL*BANNY*, and ba*ASS*tun. They are trying to impose their version of socialism upon Vermont as we speak.

Vermont has a long standing animosity to New Dork dating back to colonial times. Ira and Ethan Allen were "outlaws" persecuted by the Crown and the Dorks, both of whom were trying to steal their lands.

There were/are good human beings in New Dork, but they are outnumbered and persecuted by the flatlanders and their all encompassing greed. There are still a lot of farms and hard working men and women there. I do not intend to offend those but they should have gathered their wagons long ago.

That is much the case with Vermont. The farms are being squeezed out by the economy,"developers", and GREED in general. A tourist economy that caters to the Dorks has changed things. Hunters and Trappers are now outcasts and treated like Neanderthals. Fisher"people" (got to be PC here) are welcome but don't try to use bait, a spinning/casting rod, or God forbid eat that fish you worked for.

There was a movement called "Take back Vermont" a few years ago, it has been squelched by the greedy.

EVERYBODY needs to gather their wagons, NOW. Once the greedy flatlanders become entrenched it takes an act of God to remove them, and they are truly Godless hordes lacking morals and ethics.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

spork said:


> Kansas has an amendment that is in the works and looks very promising. We already have open carry throughout the state, but an amendment for constitutional carry is looking to be getting close. It may not put Kansas at the top of the list, but we're working on it!


If they pass it, then add Kansas to the list. Until then I would start with AK, AZ, WY, VT, and you've just read the negatives on VT.


----------



## Sarkus (Sep 11, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Washington state is open carry and concealed with a shall issue permit. The problem is that some cities want to try to override the States authority by trying to pass local laws restricting firearms - Seattle tried this to make city parks gun free zones. the state shut them down so the mayor of Seattle decided to convince businesses to put signs up that said guns were not welcome. In washington the signs don't carry the weight of the law so it really doesn't make any difference if they have signs or not. I got out of Seattle for that and other reasons. Here in the SE corner of Washington it is like living in a different country. You can carry open when going anywhere it is legal to carry and concealed carry in a few areas that people are restricted from open carry.
> 
> Washington voters just passed an initiative (well King, Pierce, and Snohomish counties did) that requires all transfers to go through a licensed dealer and that the transfer be recorded which basically registers the gun to you. This law is clearly unconstitutional in our state and violates the 1st, 4th 9th amendments of the US constitution. I am therefore nullifying the "law" by ignoring it. Up to now it was considered unconstitutional to require registration of any guns. I will follow that ruling.
> 
> The initiative process in Washington does not prohibit an unconstitutional law from being put in place by the people. I am working with a couple of our representative to get that added.


Keep fighting but I'm not optimistic about the future of Washington State. I lived there for nearly 20 years and Dems ran the state most of that time. The only thing holding them back from implementing CA style gun control in recent years has been that odd "coalition" thing in the state senate. But as the initiative result last fall showed, the liberals in the urban areas have tipped into the majority and their power is likely going to increase as time goes on.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Alabama is good. Open carry without a permit, concealed carry with a permit. Never known anyone who didn't get a requested permit.

Downside is you have to have a concealed carry to carry a pistol in the car.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Sarkus said:


> Keep fighting but I'm not optimistic about the future of Washington State. I lived there for nearly 20 years and Dems ran the state most of that time. The only thing holding them back from implementing CA style gun control in recent years has been that odd "coalition" thing in the state senate. But as the initiative result last fall showed, the liberals in the urban areas have tipped into the majority and their power is likely going to increase as time goes on.


I have been talking to the representatives about the possibility of nullifying the initiative because it is unconstitutional. I have a possible meeting with at least one of them later in the year. I will let you know how I feel after that.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

James L said:


> The primary one I mentioned was to avoid drawing undue attention to yourself.
> 
> For example, my department got a call last year about a "man with a gun" at the local mall. Officers respond to find Grandpa packing his hog leg walking by The Gap. He had the his permits, and the matter was resolved within moments. He was very understanding about the whole affair. And while he was clearly exercising his right, it brought him some unwanted attention.
> 
> I also mentioned that while I do not have numbers or stats, it would make sense that if I were going to commit some horrible crime, I would target those who would present the biggest threat to me.


If open carry is "legal" why would the police need to respond to every call about a MWAG? Just tell the caller that it is perfectly legal and to call back if there is a real problem. I categorize this with the brain-dead that cause a call to 911 because the local McDonald won't supersize their coke for free. At some point people have to use common sense and stop being afraid of their own shadow and be responsible to take care of themselves. But then we look back at the 49%...

Open carry wouldn't attract 'undue attention' if it were the norm. Open carry isn't the norm anymore because some yahoo politicians took that right away from us and there weren't enough people screaming bloody hell over it. There is nothing in the Constitution about requiring us to carry concealed. ALL carry law restrictions ARE UNCONSTITUTIONAL! A right lost is damned hard to win back.


----------

